# Meetings > Workshops >  4o workshop κατασκευής OMNI/Sector :: 25/11 (11:00π.μ.) ::

## socrates

> *Κυριακή 25/11/07 και ώρα 11:00π.μ.*
> *Κατασκευή Κεραιών Sector και Omni από τους Kyros και chrome*
> 
> Σε συνέχεια του επιτυχημένου 3ου workshop για Omni κεραίες
> - Έρχεστε μαθαίνετε και φεύγετε με την δικιά σας κεραία (* περιορισμένος αριθμός κεραιών και σειρά προτεραιότητας).
> - Αυτή την φορά έχουν την τιμητική τους οι sector κεραίες αλλά θα φτιαχτούν και καμιά 10αριά omni


Ο σκοπός μας είναι κάθε φορά να βελτιώνουμε το workshop και να προσφέρουμε καλύτερες κατασκευές για τους μερακλήδες του WiFi. Ο kyros και ο chrome στο προηγούμενο workshop μας έβγαλαν ασπροπρόσωπους και είναι εγγύηση ότι και αυτή την φορά θα περάσουν με επιτυχία τις γνώσεις τους σε αυτούς που θέλουν να μάθουν έμπρακτα για το πως μπορούν οι ίδιοι να φτιάξουν μια κεραία και γιατί όχι να φύγουν με την δικιά τους κεραία στο χέρι.

* Κάποια αρχικά στοιχεία...
- Λόγω χρόνου ο αριθμός κεραιών που θα φτιαχτεί θα είναι περιορισμένος. 
- Θα τηρηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας σύμφωνα με το ποιος θα δηλώσει ενδιαφέρον με post και θα συμμετέχει στο workshop. 
- Μία μόνο έτοιμη κεραία αντιστοιχεί σε κάθε μέλος (με σειρά προτεραιότητας). 
- Τα υλικά που θα περισσέψουν (αν περισσέψουν) θα δοθούν σε μέλη σε τιμή κόστους ώστε να κάνουν την κατασκευή σπίτι τους.

Επίσης θέλουμε να μας δηλώσετε το ενδιαφέρον για τον τύπο κεραίας που ενδιαφέρεστε.
Ας κάνει ο Κύρος μια περιγραφή τον κεραιών που μπορεί να φτιαχτούν στο workshop.

Για πάμε!

*Μια ανακεφαλαίωση των συμμετοχών...

Omni
1 .batman_9697
2. atlas
3. panick
4. GeoVill
5. simfun
6. Tenorism
7. vis
8. ............
9. kinglyr
10. greeksada

Sector
1. socrates
2. nettraptor
3. golden dragon
4. pit
5. noisyjohn
6. JB172
7. klarabel
8. panxan
9. kinglyr
10. ERMIS2
11. TeslaCoil
12. Themis Ap
13. devilman
14. ice
15. sv4dd
16. kabaiver
17. vassilis3
18. sfinakis
19. batman
20. pthomop1
21. nektariosko
22. ryloth
23. Dare Devil
24. gaig
25. pthomop1
26. kinglyr
27. NiKoSaEi
28. ximpatzis
29. tolaras10
30. bonovas
31. nikpanGR

Αν κάποιος θέλει να ακυρώσει την συμμετοχή του,
ας ενημερώσει ως το Σάββατο ώστε να καλυφθεί η θέση
από άλλον ενδιαφερόμενο.*

----------


## NetTraptor

Slot ...  ::

----------


## pkent79

Panel στα 5GHz...
Γιατί μόνο για 2.4GHz δηλαδή;  ::  

Πάντως και οι sector καλές είναι για τα 2.4GHz.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

μεσα για sector

----------


## KYROS

Θα ήταν χρήσιμο να δούμε αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και σε πιο τύπο κεραίας.

Η κλασική omni πιστεύω ότι έχει σταθερό ενδιαφέρον και ποιοτικά, αλλά και οικονομικά.
Το καινούριο θα είναι η προσθήκη (προαιρετικά) ενός ανακλαστήρα που θα την μετατρέπει σε sector

Ο κλασικός τύπος sector κεραίας είναι εφικτός για κατασκευή με κάποιες δυσκολίες στην συσκευασία.
Βέβαια μπορεί να μελετηθεί μια ποιο ενισχυμένη κατασκευή ανοικτού τύπου.

Το biquad feeder προτείνετε επειδή έχει μεγαλύτερη απολαβή από τα τύπου yagi της αγοράς.
Και εδώ υπάρχουν κατασκευαστικά προβλήματα συσκευασίας, αλλά εάν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον το αντιμετωπίζουμε.

Δεκτή κάθε άποψη.

Η ημερομηνία θα ορισθεί για εντός Νοέμβρη.

Θα παρακαλούσα να ενημερώσετε τα post σας 
για τον τύπο κεραίας που ενδιαφέρεστε.

----------


## pthomop1

Δυνατότητα συμμετοχής στο workshop εχουν μόνο τα μέλη του συλλόγου;

Προτείνω για μη μέλη ή και ασύνδετους να καταβληθεί το τίμημα των υλικών.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## NetTraptor

Προφανώς θα συμμετέχουν όλοι...  ::

----------


## PIT

Μεσα και εγω οτι και αν αποφασιστει να γινει σαν κατασκευη.  :: 

EDIT: Και τα δυο

----------


## noisyjohn

έχασα το προηγούμενο, μέσα!!  :: 

*EDIT* προτίμηση: sector

----------


## nektariosko

.......και εγω μεσα εαν γινει μετα τις 20 του μηνα(να παρω και την μεταθεση  ::  )

----------


## nikpanGR

Πλήν της Κυριακής ότι μπορώ να βοηθήσω.Pm me...

----------


## batman_9697

> Αν και πιστεύω ότι γρήγορα θα ξεπεράσει το πρόβλημα ο chrome
> Αναζητούνται εθελοντές να βοηθήσουν στην οργάνωση του workshop



είμαι στην διάθεση σας.
άν θέλετε βοήθεια έδω είμαστε...
στείλτε pm

----------


## KYROS

ok κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη



Μια ανακεφαλαίωση των συμμετοχών
Omni 
1 .batman_9697
2. kinglyr
3. panick
4. GeoVill
5. simfun
6. Tenorism
7. vis
8. greeksada
9. ..........
10. ........

Sector 
1. socrates
2. nettraptor
3. golden dragon
4. pit
5. noisyjohn
6. klarabel
7. panxan
8. kinglyr
9. TeslaCoil
10. devilman
11. ice
12. sv4dd
13. kabaiver
14. vassilis3
15. sfinakis
16. batman 
17. pthomop1
18. nektariosko
19. ryloth
20. Dare Devil
21. gaig
22. pthomop1
23. kinglyr
24. ximpatzis
25. tolaras10
26. nikpanGR
27. ...........
28. ...........
29. ...........
30. ...........

Αν κάποιος θέλει να ακυρώσει την συμμετοχή του,
ας ενημερώσει ως το Σάββατο ώστε να καλυφθεί η θέση
από άλλον ενδιαφερόμενο.

----------


## Sfinakis

Καλησπέρα! Αρχικά ελπίζω ο Chrome να επανέλθει σύντομα. Ταχεία ανάρρωση εύχομαι.
Τώρα στο ψητό... Όταν στα εργαλεία λέμε κόλλα για πλαστικά τι κόλλα λέμε, εκείνη την PVC για τις σωλήνες αποχέτευσης; Τι πριτσίνια να έχουμε μαζί με τον πριτσιναδόρο;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## KYROS

Επειδή εκκρεμούν κάποια υλικά ακόμα
Ποιος μπορεί να φέρει την Κυριακή κάποια από τα κάτωθι 

72 στηρίγματα ιστού με μικρό δίχαλο (εάν βρει)

4 connector N για καλώδιο RG58 
1 αλουμινοταινία 20m και πλάτους 7-8cm
3 ντίζες Μ6 του 1,5m και 150παξιμάδια για την ντίζα
2 σιλικόνες μεγάλες
1 κόλα για PVC 

για εργαλεία θα μιλήσουμε αργότερα σήμερα.

----------


## JB172

Δυστυχώς, λόγο ανηλειμένων υποχρεώσεων της τελευταίας στιγμής, δεν θα μπορέσω να παρευρεθώ.  ::  
Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους.
Ελπίζω να μπορέσω να συμμετάσχω στο επόμενο.

----------


## batman_9697

Μια ανακεφαλαίωση των συμμετοχών
Omni
1 .batman_9697
2. atlas
3. panick
4. GeoVill
5. simfun
6. Tenorism
7. vis
8. batman
9. kinglyr
10. greeksada

ο batman στο νούμερο 8 είναι άλλος???

----------


## Sfinakis

Την κόλλα PVC και την αλουμινοταινία θα τις αγοράσω εγώ.

----------


## socrates

> Επειδή εκκρεμούν κάποια υλικά ακόμα
> Ποιος μπορεί να φέρει την Κυριακή κάποια από τα κάτωθι 
> 
> 72 στηρίγματα ιστού με μικρό δίχαλο (εάν βρει)
> 
> 4 connector N για καλώδιο RG58 
> 1 αλουμινοταινία 20m και πλάτους 7-8cm *-> sfinakis*
> 3 ντίζες Μ6 του 1,5m και 150παξιμάδια για την ντίζα
> 2 σιλικόνες μεγάλες
> ...


*Σχετικά με τους connectors*
Βρήκαμε 31 κομμάτια αλλά μας λείπουν άλλα 4-5. Αν είναι κάποιος κοντά στον Κατουμά στο Περιστέρι θα μπορούσε να πάρει και να μας φέρει τους connectors (αυτό μου είπαν από το κεντρικό Κατάστημα του Κατουμα στην Κλαυθμόνως που πήραμε όσα κομμάτια είχαν διαθέσιμα στο stock τους). Ενοείται φυσικά ότι όποιος βρει N-type Θυλικούς (κατά προτίμηση κολλητούς και όχι πρεσσαριστούς) connectors για RG58 τους αγοράζει επιτόπου και κάνει ένα post εδώ για να μας ενημερώσει.

Για τα υπόλοιπα ας δηλώσει ποιος μπορεί να φέρει τι... θα μας διευκολύνει αρκετά!

----------


## chrome

Οι κονεκτόρες ειναί 32 βρήκα έναν τελευτέο στο μαγάζι που πείρα τα στηρήγματα και το καλώδιο και τον πείρα.
Στηρίγματα βρήκα και πείρα και από το praktiker της βουλιαγμένης πρός 70 λεπτά το κομμάτι αλλά ήταν τα τελευταία. Στηρίγματα με μικρό δίχαλο δύσκολα θα βρεθούν αλλά μπορείτε να πάρετε βάσεις ίστου για τοίχο που έχουν μικρό δίχαλο και Μ και κοστίζουν 1,20€.

----------


## yang

> *Σχετικά με τους connectors*
> Βρήκαμε 31 κομμάτια αλλά μας λείπουν άλλα 4-5. Αν είναι κάποιος κοντά στον Κατουμά στο Περιστέρι θα μπορούσε να πάρει και να μας φέρει τους connectors (αυτό μου είπαν από το κεντρικό Κατάστημα του Κατουμα στην Κλαυθμόνως που πήραμε όσα κομμάτια είχαν διαθέσιμα στο stock τους). Ενοείται φυσικά ότι όποιος βρει N-type Θυλικούς (κατά προτίμηση κολλητούς και όχι πρεσσαριστούς) connectors για RG58 τους αγοράζει επιτόπου και κάνει ένα post εδώ για να μας ενημερώσει.


Μπορώ να το κοιτάξω εγώ, πείτε μου πόσους θέλετε τελικά, και σε τι τιμή τους αγοράσατε (μην μου πιάσει τον κ@λ* ο μαγαζάτορας)

----------


## Themis Ap

Αν και τελευταία στιγμή θα πρέπει να *ακυρώσω* και εγώ τη συμμετοχή μου (για sector).

Υποχρεώσεις θα με στείλουν εκτός Αθηνών την Κυριακή...

Εύχομαι το workshop να έχει ακόμα μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία από το προηγούμενο.

Cu @workshop No 5...  ::

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> *Σχετικά με τους connectors*
> Βρήκαμε 31 κομμάτια αλλά μας λείπουν άλλα 4-5. Αν είναι κάποιος κοντά στον Κατουμά στο Περιστέρι θα μπορούσε να πάρει και να μας φέρει τους connectors (αυτό μου είπαν από το κεντρικό Κατάστημα του Κατουμα στην Κλαυθμόνως που πήραμε όσα κομμάτια είχαν διαθέσιμα στο stock τους). Ενοείται φυσικά ότι όποιος βρει N-type Θυλικούς (κατά προτίμηση κολλητούς και όχι πρεσσαριστούς) connectors για RG58 τους αγοράζει επιτόπου και κάνει ένα post εδώ για να μας ενημερώσει.
> 
> 
> Μπορώ να το κοιτάξω εγώ, πείτε μου πόσους θέλετε τελικά, και σε τι τιμή τους αγοράσατε (μην μου πιάσει τον κ@λ* ο μαγαζάτορας)


H τιμή ήταν 3,30 ο ένας. Με 4 κομμάτια είμαστε ΟΚ

----------


## yang

OK. πήρα 4 κομμάτια ULTIMAX N θυλικούς για RG-58 σε λίγο καλύτερη τιμή  ::  
Θα είναι κάποιος αύριο στο καφέ να τους παραδώσω?

----------


## KYROS

Μετά από κάποιες ακυρώσεις υπάρχουν κενές θέσεις. 
Μπορεί όποιος θέλει να δηλώνει συμμετοχή.
Ενημερώνεστε για τις κενές θέσεις στην 8 σελίδα του post που έχει μια λίστα συμμετοχών.


Τα υπόλοιπα υλικά είναι 

72 στηρίγματα ιστού με μικρό δίχαλο, εάν είναι δυνατόν.

2 σιλικόνες μεγάλες (άσπρες)

3 ντίζες Μ6 του 1,5m και 150παξιμάδια για την ντίζα

έλα βάλτε ένα χεράκι  :: 

Εργαλεία που θα χρειασθούν

1. Σιδεροπρίονο και λάμες (εφόσον δεν έχουν κοπή τα κανάλια)
2. 2 τουλάχιστον σταθμοί συγκόλλησης, κόλληση.
3. περτσηναδόρος, παχύμετρο.
4. δράπανο με τρυπάνια 3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-15 mm
5. πένσες , κόφτες, *φαλτσέτες*, λίμες στρογγυλές-πλακέ,κατσαβίδια + , μέτρα.
6. φλόγιστρο, flax , κόλληση.

Και όρεξη για δουλειά  ::

----------


## bonovas

παιδια δεν θα καταφερω να ερθω , εκατσε δουλεια , ελπιζω μια αλλη φορα...

----------


## KYROS

Λυπών ας κάνουμε ένα status

Έχω έτυμους 120 αποστάτες (διαμορφωμένους, τρυπημένους, με παξιμάδια)
για 30 sectors

έχω 10 ντήζες 10-15cm με τα αναγκαία παξιμάδια., για 10 sectors 
δεν νομίζω να χρειαστούν όλοι ντήζα, για να δώσουν μεγάλη κλίση στην κεραία.

Έχω ένα κοπτικό (φρέζα) για την διάνοιξη 15 mm περίπου τρύπας του connector

Και έχω φτιάξει κάποια αναγκαία δείγματα στοιχείων των κεραιών


*Καλά θα ήταν να γίνουν σχετικές αναφορές από όλους για τα υλικά που έχουν στα χέρια τους, και για κάποια από τα εργαλεία που διαθέτουν.*

Ας οργανωθούμε για να μην μείνουμε μόνο στον καφέ που θα ποιούμε αύριο.
Να φύγουμε και με καμιά έτοιμη κεραία..  ::  
 ::

----------


## Sfinakis

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Λοιπόν μόλις αγόρασα την *κόλλα PVC* σύνολο *500 ml* και την *αλουμινοταινία* η οποία όμως είναι *5cm* πλάτος και *όχι 8*. Δεν έβρισκα πιο φαρδιά. ελπίζω να μην υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## atlas

Παιδιά γεια σε όλους, 

δυστυχώς τελικά δε θα μπορέσω να έρθω ούτε και εγώ,γιατί η γυναίκα μου έπεσε θύμα ενός (μικρού ευτυχώς) τροχαίου (τη γλίτωσε με ένα κολάρο...) και θα πρέπει να αναλάβω εγώ το baby-sitting γιατο διήμερο... λυπάμαι για την ειδοποίηση της τελευταίας στιγμής, όπως βέβαια και για το ότι θα χάσω το workshop, αλλά δυστυχώς τα απρόοπτα δεν ...προγραμματίζονται. Εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία στο workshop!

Αντώνης

----------


## socrates

Πήρα καλώδιο για τις omni οπότε είμαστε κομπλέ τουλάχιστον για 8 τμχ.

*Παίδες δεν βλέπω όμως κάποιον να κάνει post ότι θα φέρει εργαλεία.* 
Εργαστήριο χωρίς εργαλεία δεν γίνεται!

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Λογω ασθενειας δεν θα μπορεσω να ερθω χιλια συγνωμη!

----------


## chrome

Να κάνω την αρχή για τα εργαλεία, μαζί με τα πράγματα θα στείλω ένα σταθμό συγκόλλησης και κόλληση.

----------


## vis

εγώ θα φέρω 1 σιδηροπρίονο, άλλη μία λάμα με ειδική λαβίδα, ένα δράπανο με τρυπάνια από 1mm-10mm, κολλητήρι 18w (μάλλον μικρό πέφτει) με καλάϊ, φαλτσέτα, πένσα, κόφτη.

----------


## KYROS

ok αρκετά από τα (βαριά) εργαλεία συγκεντρώθηκαν. 
παρόλα αυτά όποιος έχει σχετικά εργαλεία ας τα φέρει,
για παράλληλες εργασίες.
ειδικά ένα δράπανο (Τρυπάνη) γιατί αυτό που υπάρχει μπορεί να μας αφήσει από μπαταρία.

Επίσης νέες συμμετοχές δεν δηλώθηκαν (είναι και σαββατόβραδο)
Επειδή υπάρχουν αρκετές θέσεις όποιος θέλει ας έρθει εκτάκτως.

*11πμ αρχίζουμε κάποιοι θα είναι εκεί από τις 10πμ για προετοιμασίες
σας περιμένουμε
*

----------


## TeslaCoil

Θα φερω ενα Do it "dremmel"
3 πενσες
μικρο σιδεροπριονο
ενα κολιτιρι με κολληση ενα καρουλακι  :: 
μερικα κατσαβιδια
σουγια, φαλτσετες
τριπανια απο 2.5 εως 8
8α φερω και ενα τριπανι
παχυμετρο
και εμενα (<<  ::  ΟΧΙ ΕΣΥ ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΣΕ ΟΥΣΤ , ΑΣΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΓΕ  ::  ) 
 ::   :: 

δεν εχω πολλα εργαλειακια για "dremmel" οποιος εχει ας φερει

----------


## KYROS

Έλα TeslaCoil που ήσουν και ανησυχούσα 
Τώρα μπορούμε να αρχίσουμε  :: 

Εάν κάποιος έχει έναν ηλεκτρικό γωνιακό κόφτη να κόψουμε εύκολα τα pvc
ας τον φέρει, αλλιώς φάτε καλό πρωινό.

----------


## socrates

Λοιπόν λογικά πρέπει να είμαστε έτοιμοι...

Αυτό που μένει είναι να έχουμε μια καλή συμμετοχή και να πιάσουν τόπο οι κεραίες που θα κατασκευαστούν.

Με την κάμερα θα προσπαθήσουμε να πάρουμε κάποια πλάνα σχετικά με το πως κατασκευάζονται οι κεραίες sector και omni για home practicing.

Φυσικά μπορούν να έρθουν και άτομα που απλά θέλουν να δουν την όλη διαδικασία (πιστεύω ότι θα παρασυρθούν και θα μπουν και αυτοί στην διαδικασία παραγωγής).

Αύριο στις 11 έναρξη αλλά η υποδοχή και το στήσιμο θα ξεκινήσει από τις 10

*Τα λέμε αύριο!*

----------


## yang

> OK. πήρα 4 κομμάτια ULTIMAX N θυλικούς για RG-58 σε λίγο καλύτερη τιμή  
> Θα είναι κάποιος αύριο στο καφέ να τους παραδώσω?


Τελικά να τα επιστρέψω αυτά που πήρα?

----------


## socrates

Χμμμμ... δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά είχα την εντύπωση ότι θα ερχόσουν και εσύ στο workshop.

Δεν χρειάζεται να επιστρέψεις τους connectors.
Αν μπορέσεις να περάσεις έστω και μια στιγμή να μας αφήσεις τους connectors έχει καλώς. Διαφoρετικά το πιο πιθανό είναι να βρεθούμε κάποια στιγμή μεσοβδόμαδα ώστε να καταλήξουν σε αυτούς που θα πάρουν τα υλικά για κατασκευή στο σπίτι.

----------


## yang

Μπορώ να τους δώσω στον ximpatzi να τους φέρει.
Πάντως, και η επιστροφή δεν είναι πρόβλημα, το είχα πεί στο κατάστημα.

----------


## TeslaCoil

Καλημερα ακομα δεν ξυπνισαμε  :: 

σιδεροπριονο τελικα το ειχα δανεισει, ας φερει καποιος ενα για "καβατσα"

----------


## kabaiver

Άντε, σε λίγη ώρα τα λέμε. Πήρα ότι εργαλεία βρήκα και ξεκινάω από τη δουλειά σε κανά μισάωρο.

----------


## panxan

Sorry αλλά έχω τον μικρό άρρωστο και ξενύχτησα όλο το βράδυ.
Δεν θα έρθω αλλά επειδή τα πράγματα αγοράστηκαν, πείτε μου πως θα βρεθούμε (π.χ. Τετάρτη σύλλογο) για να τα πληρώσω.
Δυστυχώς και το είχα δηλώσει από την αρχή.

----------


## simfun

Δυστυχώς και γω δε μπορώ να κατέβω. Ίσως σε κάποιο επόμενο workshop.  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Θα περισσέψουν υλικά σε κιτ για sector, έτσι ώστε αν θέλει κάποιος να τα πάρει και να κατασκευάσει μόνος του την κεραιά;

----------


## ice

Sorry παιδες που δεν ηρθα . Το ποσο και τα πραγματα εννοειτε οτι τα θελω αρα με λετε και ερχομαι να τα παρω .

----------


## socrates

Λόγω λάθους από τον έμπορο που αγοράσαμε τα κανάλια (δόθηκαν καπάκια για ένα μέγεθος μεγαλύτερο) η ολοκλήρωση κατασκευής των sector θα γίνει την Τετάρτη.  ::  

Σήμερα θα γίνουν όσες εργασίες είναι εφικτό. Θα φτιαχτούν οι omni και οι sector ως ένα σημείο.

Η παραλαβή για τις sector θα γίνει την Τετάρτη το απόγευμα στον Σύλλογο.

----------


## KYROS

Πιστεύω πως το workshop παρόλα τα προβλήματα 
(τραυματισμό του chrome – λάθος υλικά- έλλειψη εργαλείων)
προχώρησε καλά, και αυτό γιατί υπήρχε όρεξη.

Και όπως λένε (στις ζωντανές εκπομπές υπάρχουν προβλήματα.)  ::  

Περίμενα ότι θα προλαβαίναμε τις sector αλλά τελικά οι omni ήταν αυτές που ολοκληρώθηκαν, ίσος γιατί υπήρχαν επεξεργασμένα υλικά από το προηγούμενο workshop

Την Τετάρτη ο chrome θα φροντίσει να υπάρχουν τα σωστά υλικά, και με την βοήθεια του θα ολοκληρωθούν και οι sector.
Εάν δεν βρίσκομε εκτός Αθηνών ίσος παρευρεθώ και εγώ, αν και νομίζω πως δεν χρειάζομαι.

Ευχαριστώ όσους παρευρέθηκαν και ζητώ συγγνώμη για τα όποια προβλήματα, τους οργανωτές , και ιδιαίτερα τον chrome ο οποίος έκανε ότι μπορούσε.
Χάρηκα που σας γνώρισα.

Για οτιδήποτε πρόβλημα, απορία, μπορώ να βοηθήσω από το forum στην διαθεσή σας.

----------


## nikpanGR

Σ ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το μοίρασμα της γνώσης σου....Είναι κάτι σπάνιο στην εποχή μας....Ο καθένας φυλάει την γνώση που έχει ή δεν έχει σαν επτασφράγιστο μυστικό και το εκμεταλεύεται για ιδία χρήση..
Και πάλι σ ευχαριστώ.  ::

----------


## Sfinakis

Πολύ πολύ κατατοπιστικό το Workshop και με πολύ υλικό για μετέπειτα μελέτη! Ευχαριστούμε τους διοργανωτές για τη γνώση που προσέφεραν, το σύλλογο για το χώρο που διέθεσε και όλους τους παρευρισκόμενους που συνεργαστήκαμε άψογα.
Οφείλω να πω ότι το κλίμα ήταν πολύ καλό αν και υπήρξαν κάποιες δυσκολίες που όμως πάντα και παντού υπάρχουν. Καλή ξεκούραση σε όλους και με το καλό να ξανασυναντηθούμε. 
Ελπίζω την Τετάρτη να προλάβω να περάσω...

----------


## Nya

Να πω και εγω με την σειρά μου ένα μπράβο για την οργάνωση!

Αν και ήταν η πρώτη φορά που παραβρέθηκα σε workshop στο σύλλογο
οφείλω να ομολογήσω οτι έμαθα κάτι  ::   ::  

Καλή ξεκούρασή σε όλους!


Πως πέρασαν 6 ώρες δεν κατάλαβα....

----------


## socrates

Η όλη ιστορία είχε το τρέξιμο της αλλά εγώ το χάρηκα, βλέποντας κάποια στιγμή στο workshop να έχουν όλοι αναλάβει από ένα μέρος της δουλειάς και να δημιουργούν υπό την καθοδήγηση του Kyros και του chrome.

Το ευχάριστο είναι ότι ήρθαν νέα πρόσωπα στον σύλλογο και διαπίστωσαν το καλό κλίμα που επικρατεί όταν στο νου μας έχουμε αποκλειστικά το hobby μας.

Πάντα τέτοια!

Υ.Γ. Στο computer room έχω βάλει το usb του ryloth και ένα ζευγάρι γυαλιά ηλίου που κάποιος άφησε (μέρα ήρθαμε νύχτα φύγαμε  ::  )

----------


## lambrosk

μπράβο παιδιά!
πάντα τέτοια!!!

----------


## geeksada

Να πω κι εγω με τη σειρα μου πως το workshop ηταν φοβερο και οντως 6 ωρες περασαν αερας!
Ηταν η πρωτη φορα που βρεθηκα στο συλλογο, το κλιμα στο συλλογο πολυ καλο και ολα τα παιδια βοηθανε εμας τους πιο καινουργιους παρα πολυ.

Αυτα.. Παντα τετοια!

----------


## batman_9697

το workshop ηταν φοβερο,πάντα τέτοια και ακόμα περισσότερες σημμετοχές...
και πάλι μπράβο σε όλους

Υ.Σ...δεν πιστεύω να παρεξιγηθήκατε που πήρα την omni και έφυγα.....χαχαχ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## chrome

Μην ξεχνάτε τη μέρα είναι σήμερα. 
Οπόιος μπορεί να έρθει να βοηθήσει στη ολόκληρωση των sector είναι ευπροσδεκτός. Θα είμαι στον σύλλογο μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα υλικά κατα της 4:45.

----------


## kabaiver

Θα είμαι κι εγώ σήμερα. Άντε να τις τελειώνουμε.

----------


## socrates

Εγώ λόγω εργασίας θα έρθω γύρω στις 6:30

----------


## chrome

Ο σύλλογος θα ανοίξει κατά της 3:00 οπότε θα είμαι εκεί λίγο ποίο μετά.
Ελπίζω ο ximpatzis να φέρει τα εργαλεία που είπαμε την Κυριακή γιατί δεν μου έχει απαντήσει στo pm.

----------


## Sfinakis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους... Σήμερα δεν κατάφερα να έρθω τελικά λόγω εξετάσεων. Τουλάχιστον άξιζε τον κόπο που δεν ήρθα... Πότε θα είναι ανοιχτά ο σύλλογος να περάσω να πάρω μια Sector σε Κιτ που είχα πει; Αύριο θα είναι ανοιχτά; Το Σαββατοκύριακο; και τι ώρες;

----------


## Dare Devil

Έμπλεξα στην δουλειά και δεν κατάφερα να έρθω.  ::  Τι έγινε τελικά; ολοκληρώθηκαν οι ΣΕΚΤΟΡ; Θα γίνει κάτι το Σάββατο;

----------


## socrates

Χθες Τετάρτη δόθηκαν 7 sector κεραίες (προστέθηκαν στις 8 omni που δόθηκαν την Κυριακή) αλλά ακόμα υπάρχουν αρκετά κομμάτια που ψάχνουν τους ιδιοκτήτες τους. Την επόμενη Τετάρτη(/ες) λογικά θα δοθούν και οι υπόλοιπες.

Το σημαντικότερο είναι να γίνει η κόλληση των στοιχείων (κάτι που μπορεί να γίνει και στο σπίτι από τους ανυπόμονους ή αυτούς που θέλουν να δώσουν μία τελευταία νότα ιδιοκατασκευής)

----------


## acoul

και το ρεπορτάζ του workshop εδώ: AWMN, Internet

----------


## Sfinakis

Καλησπέρα. Μέχρι τι ώρα μπορούμε να περάσουμε από τα γραφεία για παραλαβή της Sector?

----------

